# Visiting San Diego



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

My Kindle and I are visiting San Diego next week!  I've noticed that there are several people here from southern CA - any suggestions on restaurants or things I "must do" while I'm there?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Make sure you eat a fish taco!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

FAQ Person said:


> Make sure you eat a fish taco!


I never heard of that before. Spiritdancer make sure to try one and let us know how it is.

Have fun and let us know what you and your kindle did.

Jodi


----------



## GuidedRocketLauncher (Oct 30, 2008)

San Diego Zoo, Gaslight Quarter for restaurants and nightlife, Old Town for daytime tourista stuff.  I've been there just a few times but those were worth the time.  FWIW


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Fish tacos are good.  A restaurant chain that popularized the fish taco is Rubio's.  A Shrimp Burrito is even better.  There is a hole in the wall restaurant in El Cajon (about 20 miles outside of San Diego) if you are interested in that.  If you come to town, I'll take you to that one.

If you go to the San Diego Zoo, you are on the "campus" for Balboa Park where there is beautiful scenery and many, many museums.  Wild Animal Park is outside of town.  Huge park where animals are not in cages.

Whale watching off Point Loma

Coronado Island and the Hotel Del Coronado.  The beach at Coronodo is rated among the best  in the world.

Sea World.  Going to Mexico:  drive to Rosarito Beach and eat Lobster.  Bring you passport and expect a three hour wait to get back across the border....thanks to 9/11.  On second thought, the whole area is a little bit scary right now with the government cracking down on the drug dealers and bodies showing up everywhere without their heads.  On second thought, forget Mexico for now.

San Diego is within 5 to 80 miles from the beach, the desert and the mountains.

Take a day or evening cruise around San Diego Bay.

What are you looking for?  Let me know.

Yogini2


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Great suggestions, Yogini!

Before you go to San Diego, watch *Some Like It Hot *(famous famous movie) and *My Blue Heaven* (not so famous movie). *Some Like It Hot* was supposed to take place in Florida but was filmed in San Diego and has great scenes of the Hotel Del Coronado. *My Blue Heaven* takes place in and around the San Diego area and also has a great Hotel Del Coronado scene. Once you get to SD, you can visit the hotel and beach and relive the movies. I like to do that sort of stuff.

Did I tell you to eat a fish taco?

L


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the Hotel Del, and I go there every time I go to SD! There are lots of great photos in the lobby area that were taken during the filming of Some Like It Hot (one of my absolute favourite movies of all time, BTW). 

It's such a beautiful hotel, it's definitely worth a look-see.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Khabita said:


> I love the Hotel Del, and I go there every time I go to SD! There are lots of great photos in the lobby area that were taken during the filming of Some Like It Hot (one of my absolute favourite movies of all time, BTW).
> 
> It's such a beautiful hotel, it's definitely worth a look-see.


Yes, it really is. Just walking around...I think there is a tea cafe or coffee service in the lobby where you can sit and have a cup of something to drink. It's lots of fun, lots you soak up the atmosphere....

L


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow!  Thanks...so many good ideas!    I will definitely try a fish taco and avoid Mexico.  I've been to San Diego before, but always for a conference and never with much time to explore.  The Hotel Del sounds cool and the beach...will have to take a walk on it!

I've been to the zoo...but not to the Wild Animal Park.  Is that worth the trip?  How about Sea World...mostly for kids, or good for adults too?

Just reading all your suggestions - I am so excited!  Thanks for all the great ideas!

Yogini2 - I'm not sure what I'm looking for!  I guess things like eclectic artsy shopping, places that are good to wander and explore.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> I've been to the zoo...but not to the Wild Animal Park. Is that worth the trip? How about Sea World...mostly for kids, or good for adults too?


I was actually in San Diego in the summer of 2003. We rented a condo on the beach. I had a business conference but being there for a week, we had plenty of time to sightsee and do things with the kids.

I really liked Sea World. I thought Shamu was great.

We drove out into the desert and up a mountain to an observatory. The observatory itself was sort of disappointing but the kids loved seeing the desert. Mt. Palomar, could that be it? My husband did get a sweatshirt at a giftshop. LOL.

Our condo was in the Ocean Beach area which was fun. It had a neighborhood, sort of funky restaurants, and lots of surfers that we could watch from the balcony. It made us feel like we were really in California!

And like I said before, make sure to eat a fish taco! Look for Rubio's, they were the best....

L


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirtdancer- I would not recommend a trip into Mexico. Things are very violent in Tijuana these days because of the drug cartels battling it out for control. We're talking bodies in the street and decapitations of Mexican drug agents and police.

San Diego is safer and cleaner than most large cities and there are lots of fun things to do. Balboa Park is a beautiful place to walk and enjoy. The end of Point Loma offers a panoramic view of the harbor and city. Rubio's chain restaurants can provide a good fish taco! Go to the area at the foot of Broadway downtown, next to the cruse ship terminal, and get a harbor cruise or take a little ferry boat across to Coronado. Here's a URL with some info on the harbor tours http://gocalifornia.about.com/cs/sandiego/a/harborcruise.htm

By all means see the Zoo in Balboa Park. Take the bus tour inside the Zoo first than afterward walk around to see the special things that interest you. San Diego really requires more than a day or two just to get oriented and to visit the widely spaced attractions. Public transportation is not very good due to the spread out nature of the city and the many canyons that furrow it. You will not need heavy clothing or rain gear (unfortunately!) this time of year but do bring something lightweight and warm for evenings or the harbor cruise.

A special place to dine is The Prado Restaurant in the center of Balboa Park. Top notch and not too expensive for a treat. A walking tour of the Hillcrest , a family friendly gay neighborhood of San Diego and loaded with good places to eat and interesting shops.

La Jolla is a beautiful beach area but difficult for a visitor to get to unless on a bus tour, The beach at Coronado is great and easier to get to if you have a rental car. Not too far from the Hotel Del Coronado which is worthwhile seeing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Check out signonsandiego.com  It will tell you if something special is happening and also give you lots of ideas.  Also Balboa Park web site.  

Many people like the Wild Animal Park better than the zoo.  Lots of walking and seeing lots of animals.  Its wonderful.  In the summer they have a butterfly enclosure.  Great to have butterflies landing all over you.

For walk around shopping in the downtown areas :  Seaport Village.  Lots of nice shops and some nice restaurants.  Mimes and street acts happening.  Its along the waterfront.  Beautiful.  Downtown for some nice restaurants as well as the night life scene.  Downtown has some art studios.

La Jolla for shopping, walking around and more beaches.  A rich people city with some nice shopping

Ocean Beach is an old hippie town.  You can still buy all the hippie clothes.  Pacific Beach for a younger crowd and younger scene.  Surf shops and surfer bars.  You can walk along the board walk.  There is a old 
wooden roller coaster in that area and a kind of fair shopping area.  Same with Mission Beach.

Check out DelMar Fairgrounds.  They have different things all the time.  The big fair is in June.  Horse racing at Del Mar starts in July.  

For a real beach feel.  Try Pacific Beach or in North County: Encinitis-Del Mar-Solana Beach.  You'll see the surf shops, a great drive along the coast line for all the North County cities.  Boutiques in Del Mar & Encinitis.  Funky, surfer, hippie stuff mixed in as well.

There's lots to do here.

Yogini2


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds perfect!  I definitely have my list made up for all the places I want to be sure I see now.  My Kindle and I (because I don't seem to be able to go anywhere without it now!) will have a blast exploring. 

Thank you for all your help!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Spirit,

Many people who have taken trips have emailed documents to their Kindles, such as hotel confirmation, airline info, etc. They don't have many travel guides available for the Kindle but if any of the stuff you read online is really helpful, you could cut and paste that into a word doc and send to your Kindle so you'd have it for reference. Just a thought...

L


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Leslie,

Thanks!  Great idea...it would be nice to have a copy of everything in one easy place.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you like historic roller coasters, a very old (1925) classic roller coaster is in Mission Beach, one of San Diego's beach communities. Go to http://www.giantdipper.com/ for more information. We've ridden it and it's great. Belmont Park has a small amusement park besides the roller coaster, and the beach and boardwalk are right there!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

The San Diego Maritime Museum is one of the best.










The "SURPRISE" (aka ROSE) from the movie Master & Commander is there, along with the oldest active sailing ship in the world, "THE STAR OF INDIA"


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

San Diego.....my home town! Everyone has given you great suggetions, including the roller coaster at Mission Beach. I have to laugh at the fish tacos, though. Are they unique to the west coast? I have lived up and down the west coast, and have never been far from a fish taco. I never think of them as unusual. 

I second the notion of not going over the border. We used to go all the time, but I would not do it now. If you feel the real need to go over the border, park on the US side and take a shuttle over. 

For sure take a ferry to Coronado. There is a bridge to drive now, but in my old days the only way to get there was via ferry. It cost us a dime. My friends and I could take a bus from our neighborhood (Kensington) and take the ferry to Coronado all by ourselves! It was safe in those days.  

Another stop that I don't think has been mentioned...the Mission San Diego de Alcala. When you live in California, you are accustomed to seeing missions, but if you have not spent time on the west coast you may not have seen one.  Have fun and be sure to report back!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Jane917 said:


> San Diego.....my home town! Everyone has given you great suggetions, including the roller coaster at Mission Beach. I have to laugh at the fish tacos, though. Are they unique to the west coast? I have lived up and down the west coast, and have never been far from a fish taco. I never think of them as unusual.


I moved from East coast to N. California over a year back in bay area. I never tasted fish tacos. Are these everywhere in California? I will look for one. Any particular Mexican food place you will recommend...


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I moved from East coast to N. California over a year back in bay area. I never tasted fish tacos. Are these everywhere in California? I will look for one. Any particular Mexican food place you will recommend...


I have lived in both CA and WA, and fish tacos have been available at just about every little Mexican restaurant and taco truck. I am pretty sure I did not have fish tacos when I was a young child (I don't think I had any kind of tacos, actually), but by the time I got to college I think they were pretty pretty regular fare.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Jane917 said:


> I have lived in both CA and WA, and fish tacos have been available at just about every little Mexican restaurant and taco truck. I am pretty sure I did not have fish tacos when I was a young child (I don't think I had any kind of tacos, actually), but by the time I got to college I think they were pretty pretty regular fare.


Thanks Jane. I am going to try one...


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

The original post is over 3 years old...


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Jessy said:


> The original post is over 3 years old...


Duh....


----------

